

Why it's the right time to create my startup now - trez
http://anthony-tresontani.github.io/Startup/2013/04/06/step-0-why-now/

======
BerislavLopac
"I have been fired because I was working remotely and UK law doesn’t allow to
do that so easily any more."

Can someone give a brief summary why is this so? Thanks!

~~~
trez
Since the 6th April 2013, a new PAYE system is in place. Any employee need to
have a valid UK address to be able to declare taxes on a monthly basis.

~~~
BerislavLopac
And how about employees from other EU countries? Also, does this address has
to be an actual place of residence or a virtual address or P.O. Box would
suffice?

~~~
trez
I am from a EU country and that didn't help. That's explicitely written in the
HR website the address shouldn't be a business address but you might find a
way to have a kind of fake one if your employer agree. In my situation, it
seem the company didn't want to be border line. My situation might not be the
general case as I used to work remotely while traveling around Europe

